# Perianal abscess and IBS-A



## SandHawk (Sep 13, 2013)

Please can anyone help with advice and guidance? I am really at the end of my tether and want to prepare myself for my next consultation without sounding like I have researched every page on the internet!...

Brief history - 35 yr old female, UK NHS patient, Symptoms of IBS since late teens, diagnosed by GP aged 25, Many a diet dairy completed with no obvious triggers or consequential omissions, Fibogel etc, IBS classed as Alternate, Unusual discomfort on passing faeces in lower int/colon every time with pain and nausea lasting for up to 30 min each time afterwards (unusual with IBS as normally bowel movement alleviates pain) This has been the case for the last 7 Years! Used to just put it down to the IBS, Buscopan tried, now I have tried to explain symptoms with doctors, prescribed Mebeverine with no joy. Recently became host to a nasty perianal abscess, doc prescribed co-amoxiclav, got really bad diarrhea and then thrush (side effects) After antibiotics, abscess still present but smaller, so referred to surgical admissions unit for I&D today, Consultant prods about and says that they do not like to see people after antibiotics course as it masks the problem (my abscess, although still present has been helped somewhat by the course I took). Was sent away with instructions that not to allow Doc to presc any more antibiotics and to telephone if it got worse with immediate referral. I have also been blood tested for Chron's and that was neg, but I have never had, or been offered a colonoscopy or similar.

*So I have a couple of questions : *

*1, Given my original on-going symptoms, and THEN the new complication of a perianal abscess, are we looking at another IBD like colitis or diverticulitis? *

*AND 2, Is it really the best advice to 'wait' until an abscess becomes completely intolerable? *

*AND 3, How many times do I have to bang my head against a brick wall? starting to feel completely demoralized......*

*Any advice would be greatly appreciated thank you x*


----------



## kiwi68 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Hi *

*I've had IBS-A for ten years now and developed a perianal abscess 4 years ago. *

*To answer your questions*

*1. In my opnion, I am not a doctor just a computer programmer, I don't th*ink this is the case. For me it was diet related and I had problems with my immune system.

2. That is what I was told too. They have to wait until it is just about ready to burst before working on it.

3. I was given antibiotics but most sites out there tell you depending on where the abscess is the antibiotic cannot reach the abscess so this is why. But you can't always believe what you read on the internet. Alot of people use sitz baths to get rid of them but I don't think this stops them recurring.

I was getting no help from the NHS on how to clear this up so I worked out a change to my diet, it didn't help my IBS much but it I have been clear of any more abscesses for over 2 years now.

I am looking for people who are willing to help me with a study by making the same change to their diet as I did for three months to see if it helps clear up the problem. No gimmicks it only involves eating more veg.

After being through this myself I understand this is a difficult time but if you are interested to know more please let me know or you can contact me through the IBS penpal option.

I hope you are clear of this soon.

Kind Regards

Kiwi68


----------



## Faulty (Aug 31, 2013)

The antibiotic side of things- when you said it helped with the abscess, is it still improving? And have they mentioned anything at all about doing an incision and drainage procedure?

The antibiotics is awful for your gut flora and can exacerbate IBS conditions terribly. Probiotics are a good source of healthy bacteria to your gut especially after a course of AB.

As you're in the UK, there's a probiotic called Symprove which is exclusive currently to the UK, and it has had very positive results with IBS and post AB sufferers, I'm on my 4th week of it and have seen major improvements. I'd honestly recommend giving it a go


----------



## Mikka (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow - your problem sounds exactly like that of my wife. She had a couple of fistulas that required anitbiotics and surgical intervention - this then morphed into IBS-A with severe pain which has resulted in 5 years of doctor head scratching and general frustration.

My thoughts are that the antibiotics she was given for the fistula resulted in chronic IBS. We've just done a first round of home protocol FMT and my wife has had her first week of consistently good BM's in 5 years. I'd keep it in mind if you reach the end of the 'mainstream' treatments.


----------

